# Goofy Google Marital Arts Searches



## Cliarlaoch (Apr 15, 2003)

Note, my fiancee sent this to me, knowing how much time I spend on MT... look for the errors... kinda funny:

      Here it is.

What would happen if you accidentally searched for "marital arts" instead
of "martial arts"?  I imagine that marital arts training involves a lot of
conflict resolution, cooking classes, practising how to say "I'm sorry" in
18 different tones of voice, learning how to sleep comfortably on the couch
until one of the "I'm sorry" tones is effective, and understanding that
what a woman says is never what she means (for women, understanding that
what a man says is exactly what he means).

Thinking this ought to be good, Google returned the following search items
for "marital arts" (no quotation marks in the search):

Someone who has thought of this error already (funny site):
<http://www.halfbakery.com/idea/Marital_20Arts>Marital
<http://www.halfbakery.com/idea/Marital_20Arts>Arts
... Marital Arts Learn the ancient noble art of being married, (+7), ... it
would restrict
the graceful smooth movements needed in the marital arts  hehehehehe, ...
www.halfbakery.com/idea/Marital_20Arts

Someone who REALLY can't spell:
<http://www.nyc.com/sports/marital_arts.aspx>New York City.com : Sports :
Marital <http://www.nyc.com/sports/marital_arts.aspx>Arts
Location : Home : Sports : Marital Arts, All NYC, ...
www.nyc.com/sports/marital_arts.aspx 00

Someone whose kids will never be able to spell:
<http://cybersleuth-kids.com/sleuth/Sports/Martial_Arts/>CyberSleuthkids:
Sports - Marital <http://cybersleuth-kids.com/sleuth/Sports/Martial_Arts/>Arts
Home > Sports > Martial Arts. ... http: //usaikifed.org/usaf/info.html;
Black Belt For Kids Martial arts information and links for kids. ...
cybersleuth-kids.com/sleuth/Sports/Martial_Arts/

Some Japanese martial artists who can't spell (there are many more):
<http://www.okinawan-shorinryu.com/links.html>Okinawan Shorin-Ryu Internet
Marital Arts<http://www.okinawan-shorinryu.com/links.html> Links
Okinawan Shorin-Ryu Internet Marital Arts Links. Okinawan-Shorinryu.com
Shorin-Ryu Specific (All Branches) Internet Marital Arts Links. ...
www.okinawan-shorinryu.com/links.html

The National women's martial arts association.  Really.
<http://www.awmai.org/links.html>AWMAI Marital
Arts<http://www.awmai.org/links.html> Links
... National Women's Martial Arts Federation http://www.nwmaf.org: ... Sun
Dragon Women's Martial Arts Suzanne Pinette
http://www.sundragon-martialarts.com. ...
www.awmai.org/links.html

Is marriage better for the disabled in Alabama?
<http://www.acdd.org/Links/disability/Sports/Martial.htm>Links: Disability:
Sports: Marital Arts - Alabama Council for
...<http://www.acdd.org/Links/disability/Sports/Martial.htm>
You are here: Home > Links > Disability > Sports > Marital Arts ACDD Martial
Arts. Skip to content | Home | About | Definition | Planning ...
www.acdd.org/Links/disability/Sports/Martial.htm

And a group who actually offers a course in marital arts:
<http://www.minar.ca/pg.pdf>Marital Arts<http://www.minar.ca/pg.pdf> 101
File Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat -
<http://www.google.ca/search?q=cache:QS2WdGpbdKUC:www.minar.ca/pg.pdf+marital+arts&hl=en&ie=UTF-8>View
as HTML
Page 1. Marital Arts 101 - A Day of Marriage Enrichment and Renewal - Forest
Brook Bible Chapel Pickering, Ontario February 23, 2002 Page 2. ...
www.minar.ca/pg.pdf


----------



## Yari (Apr 15, 2003)

:rofl:   

Thanks I enjoyed it!

/Yari


----------



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

thanks it was great


----------



## Shinzu (May 4, 2003)

i could see where some of us would need training in this art...LOL


----------

